# Night fishing at Texas City dike



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am new to night fishing. I just got couple of fishing lights from cheaplights.com but have not yet used it. 

Is Texas City dike a good place for night fishing at this time of the year? what do you expect to catch at night at this dike?


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

ROLLOVER PASS is better place to fish under light comparative with Texas City Dike.
You can catch at ROLLOVER PASS specks,red fish flounder


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Dayum Jean! Nice speck!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... fish 'em BOTH!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

bad tide at the TCD now....


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

TCD was hot this summer and _I_ caught a lot of nice specs from the end of the dike under my lights. Here lately only smaller none keeper size off the dike. I tried Rollover Pass this past weekend with my brother and only managed a few sand trout under the lights and heavy rains. A third location I have set up is Seawolf Park and the flounder are getting good in that are right now.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Jean, that's a really nice trout. When did you catch that one? 
Your light looks kind of like mine. 

How is the mosquito at RollOver pass? It was pretty thick at TCD three weeks ago at dusk.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

mas360 said:


> Jean, that's a really nice trout. When did you catch that one?
> Your light looks kind of like mine.
> 
> How is the mosquito at RollOver pass? It was pretty thick at TCD three weeks ago at dusk.


I was catching this 6.1lb. trout on 26 September 2006.I AM FISHING JUST IN THE WEEKDAY,NIGHT,but after hurricane IKE destroy everything at ROLLOVER PASS i was not fishing again in the night,i was afraid to fish because i am going alone fishing and you never know what is happening in the night...
I don't know the mosquito situation now but sure are there.
At ROLLOVER PASS you must look to be incoming tide or outgoing tide because if the water don't move you don't catch fish.

You can see some pictures with some flounder catch under light at ROLLOVER PASS by my friend BILL BATSON(WWW.batsoneterprises.com)and me on 9 November 2007.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice memories, Jean....:smile:

Are you concerned about personal safety out there at Rollover?


----------



## Bill Batson (Dec 3, 2007)

That was a fun night>>we caught alot of flounder that night>>


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

mas360 said:


> Nice memories, Jean....:smile:
> 
> Are you concerned about personal safety out there at Rollover?


Yes i have very good memories fishing at Rollover Pass.

Yes i am concerned about my safety because i am going just in week day/night(is to crowded in weekend)and alone going there i am afraid.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Jean Scurtu said:


> Yes i have very good memories fishing at Rollover Pass.
> 
> Yes i am concerned about my safety because i am going just in week day/night(is to crowded in weekend)and alone going there i am afraid.


I've never been to Rollover pass. Is it a place where questionable folks hang out after dark?

Texas City Dike was like that after dark. I did not go there alone either.


----------

